
How I discovered my unfair advantage. Hint: it's not tech nor money - brault
https://medium.com/@julienbrault/from-zero-to-a-million-the-day-i-discovered-my-unfair-advantage-1b0c637c91e6#.c3em2kzhb
======
hobs
>However, I think I’ve found my unfair advantage; it’s my ability to tell
stories.

Given that your thesis is 7 paragraphs in, you might want to rewrite this
story a bit, I almost gave up reading what your unfair advantage was - there
was a lot of time spent in the article talking about things your reader may
not be familiar with, and really those are not details we need before you tell
the story of what your advantage is.

If your advantage truly is telling stories, make sure to tell me a story :)

------
red_blobs
You should replace 'unfair' with 'competitive'. I have many competitive
advantages, but I don't consider decades of sacrifice and hard work that
contributed to these advantages 'unfair'.

